# :doc



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

only worked on a few small ships as cook/stwd so why the cook called ,DOC !!!!


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

john blythe said:


> only worked on a few small ships as cook/stwd so why the cook called ,DOC !!!!


 heard the cook called a few things,but never Doc.

jim


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I've heard the expression, but not sure of its origin. Maybe the cook performed some sort of medical function during old battles (eg amputation) - like barbers did at one time.

John T


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

??? abreviation for "Does All Cooking" (being polite now)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

HI, it might have a medical connection but I was told it was because he doctored the food! Regards Ronnie.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

but can they reslice a slice of Bacon like the Blackpool landladys ha ha ha


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've always called the ship's cook 'doc'. In days gone by due to his skill with the knife he performed operations. (or so I was told when I asked) Not all ships carried a surgeon or doctor.


----------



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

thanks lads you put that one down for me


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Nelson Algren, the American author famous for his portrayal of Chicago low-life, had two pieces of advice to give: “Never sleep with anyone whose troubles are worse than your own, and never play poker with anyone called Doc.” This may be relevant, it may not. The Doc’s I’ve heard of was Jack Dempsey’s manager Jack “Doc” Kearns, a wily fellow, and Doc Holiday, one fast on the trigger; which makes me suspect that any Doc is a snake oil merchant, someone not to be trusted?


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

I always understood it was due to the fact that in days gone by the cook attended to crew medical problems.

Jim


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

That must have been far back, at the height of sail that was the skipper's job.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

The ships cook was responsible for crews health regarding operations. 
He would be the only one with any sort of sharp tools and any knowledge of his way round slicing meat be it alive or an animal carcass.
He also had a supply of hot water and a place to clean his tools. In a sailing warship all fires were dowsed during action and the cook and his staff assisted the doctor if the ship had one.

Don


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

Reckon it was because of all the mysterious concoctions he dished out to the crew.
In my time in the fifties the Cook was always called Doc.


----------



## aflewk (Jun 13, 2008)

i was called a few names when i was ships cook, never took much notice,anywat i was led to believe that the cook use to be the ships surgeon during the days in the navy when ships weere made of wood and men were made of steele !


----------



## TonyAllen (Aug 6, 2008)

john blythe said:


> only worked on a few small ships as cook/stwd so why the cook called ,DOC !!!!


Look at the posting RE chieif /ships cook today tony


----------

